# a few emersed plants of mine :)



## Riona (Sep 22, 2008)

I used to be a member a while ago, but never had much luck making decent looking tanks. So I put actually scaping something off for a while, but have had some luck(finally) with emersed growth 

First, I'm wondering if anyone can ID this plant. It was sold as Ludwigia palustrus, though I know it isn't. 

























That's what it looks like emersed(the flowers are a pale purple, the colour didn't turn out great in the pics) and I have never gotten it to grow submersed, so no clue what the leaves would look like there. I know I've seen something resembling it, but I just can't place it.









a Ludwigia repens flower.









I'm not sure if this one is L arcuata or arcuata X repens, because it wasn't labelled, but it DOES have pretty yellow flowers ^_^









What I thought was a single Kleiner Prinz sword, and has turned out to be a few(oops.)









a bronze crypt wendtii. It isn't thriving, but it is definitely alive and I don't want to mess it up by trying to change its conditions!









My red flame sword.









A close up of the flower stalk before it opened. I love how it has the mottling like the leaves do!

http://s20.photobucket.com/albums/b242/Gilraen_Took/fishies/?action=view&current=IMAG0128.jpg
Some open flowers  They only last a day, and are only scented in the morning, but they smell so nice! And were a bit bigger than a quarter!









A couple of babies. Still tiny, but I have high hopes for them 









A full basket shot, as it is. I'm actually kind of surprised it is that happy! When I started, it was as an experiment. I took some stems and some rosette plants and put them into a window box on the hottest and brightest window in my house(gets hot in the morning, but has until close to noon for direct sun) I had a lot of water in it at first and when the plants started growing to the top I took the water level down to the gravel. Everything(except that little crypt) has taken off like weeds. I've got both ludwigias, some Rotala rotundifolia, some wisteria, the crypt, both swords and an ozelot(it's still kinda tiny, though has flowered) a chain sword, some micro sword(which is taking off) and the noid stem plant. I'm actually about to hack back the stems because they're taking over. I was hoping I could convince the rotala to give me some blooms first, but ah well, such is life. Just for a reference, the big stick in the picture is the flower stalk from the red flame sword, and it now has a second one that is as tall as the window that they're all sitting on 0_o


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

My guess on your mystery plant is some sort of Bacopa. It looks a lot like my B. monnieri, but mine has slightly shorter and broader leaves. The leaves are similarly succulent, though, and the flower is more or less the same. But more importantly, that flower is clearly not from a Ludwigia LOL.

Speaking of Ludwigias, your L. repens is actually L. palustris. You can distinguish the two by the lack of petals in Ludwigia palustris flowers - L. repens has yellow flower petals, much like the photo you have below the palustris.

Swords tend to divide as well as send out flowers. It may very well be that the K. Prinz was one plant when you planted it, and by now it's split into several. Not a bad thing, just not as showy as the pretty white blooms... speaking of which, are you planning to trade those flame sword babies for new specimens? I have some babies of other sword hybrids that I'd love to swap sometime. 

The crypt is likely suffering from a lack of humidity - while the other plants you mentioned are fine in open air once they're established, crypts need the higher humidity levels - they tend to grow in the wild along the banks of streams and rivers, where overhanging trees shade them and protect them from drying out. Swords, on the other hand, thrive in broad daylight (mine go particularly nuts when I chuck them outdoors in tubs in the middle of July). See if you can find a little clear jar or something to place upside down over the corner the crypt is in - by giving it a more protected, humid "greenhouse" environment, I bet it'll take off before you know it 

Overall, a great little collection, and a good use for a sunny window, IMO  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## wabisabi (Dec 4, 2010)

Nice little set up you got there. 

What kind of substrate is that? I see some Hydroton mixed with something else? Sorry if you wrote it in your post and I missed it.


----------

